# Front Yard Complete w/ PICS



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

Here's a wide shot of the yard. Im trying to limit it down to all skeletons - Barts and buckys. Still some small stuff that I put out everynight when we open (stuff someone can easily steal- Rubber skeleton on the fence, Hanging heads...)

Anyway here's pics

Wide shot










Bucky on the roof and my hanging burlap... It was a windy day so it blew up.










Bride and grave digger, alogn with my bangin' coffin - New for 07










Rockin chair jumper


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

Spitting skeleton - New for 07










Jumping skeleton and a half skeleton coming out of the ground










And I got started a little on my other side of the yard. Set up my thrashing hangman


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Great pics! I love the zombie sign.

What's up with the date on your camera?


----------



## CreeKcoog (Oct 9, 2007)

This is great, and props to you for how legit you make all the props look, considering it looks like most are built yourself. I love the thrashing handman, its going to look fantastic, maybe some video when everything is on?!


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

Thanks! Everything is built by me, well except for the skeletons which I corpsed and a couple tombstones.

It ran out of battery so I charged it up yesterday. Uploaded the pics today and noticed it was way off. I had it set before so that there was no date showing up. Hmmm I'll have to check the settings, maybe they got reset.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

That zombie crossing sign is AWESOME!
Where did you get it?
.


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Nice job, I like the zombie comming out of the crypt/tombstone. Is it made with blue/pink foam?


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

I actually made the zombie sign. It's a peice of ply wood that I paitned all white. Then taped it up in masking tape. Started with the two 'road' lines and then tried drawing a zombie. Cut it out carefully with an exacto knife an dspray painted black. It has held up and lasted for over 4 years now.

And everything is made out of plywood. I found that the pink foam board gets two destroyed over the years. But I did use the pink stuff for my cemetery sign and my tombstones.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Looks fantastic.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Well that's just great! As if my to-do list wasn't long enough already - now I have to make a zombie crossing sign too! LOL! Just kidding, really fantastic setup. And yes, I am going to have to do a zombie crossing sign - it looks great.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Looks good!


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

Thanks for the compliments! Go ahead and steal some of my idea's, hell, isnt this what this place is for?


----------



## higginsr (Oct 4, 2007)

lookin' good!


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

Very nice set up!


----------



## Gloomy_Gus (Jul 11, 2006)

I'd love to see a video. Looks like you have a lot of animation going on there.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Very kewl! Love the ground-breakers.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

SO much to see, yet I'm like the others in how I am fascinated with the Zombie sign. That's really good.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Here's the sign I'm doing. I'm going to get the graphics cut for me out of self-adhesive black vinyl from a professional sign shop for only $20. I'll then cut and paint the signs out of plywood and mount the vinyl. I've got a length of steel conduit left over that I can use for the post. Woo Hoo!!! Nothing like being as busy as hell and then adding MORE projects to the list!! LOL!


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

NIce! hehe I think I'm partial to the thrashing handman. I'd love to see night time pics.. when you get the chance..


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Your display looks fantastic, Mike....well done!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

looks like you were crazy busy this year! That's a lot of props and your not done?


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

looks great
like everyone else,I love the zombie crossing.
It warmed my furry little heart


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

Wow - there's something happening around every corner of your haunt! That's awesome. I hope to have that much animation in my haunt someday. Very impressive that you built all that yourself - well done!


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Oct 13, 2007)

Great Halloween display ! Love the Spitting Skeleton and Thrashing Hangman !!


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

Yep you have a real cool yard wish I could be there to TOT with the Grandkids they would Love it. Happy Halloween










and I dig your sign


----------

